# Can anyone identify this species of wood for these cabinet doors?



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Had a GC give me pics that the client gave him. No one know noth'n. They just know they like it.

Any clue as to what species these upper cabinet doors might be? Best guess from me is some sort of Maple that isn't clean of defects, but I don't think that's what it is.

Any guesses?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

It's printed.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It's plywood.

It's possible.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks like a veneer from where I'm sitting.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Damned thin veneer if that's what it is.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It's all 17 thou if it's not laid up for ya.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

What's your trade?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Dishwasher.

Custom dishwasher.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm going with Birch. You get those small knots with it and the uneven shade.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> It's printed.


X2.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Most of the birch I've seen has a much more dramatic changeover of color. This seems too subtle.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The two doors to the left of the range hood and the one to the right have one knot above the other. If this were real, the chances of getting the doors to work out like that are roughly nil.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Plywood does this all the time. Specifically rotary cut veneer.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Russian beech, very popular in euro cabinets
IKEA and other Scandinavian makers use it

usually plywood or veneer over particleboard


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Another possibility:

Photoshop.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Rotary sliced plywood. Come on, a dishwasher knows.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Leo G said:


> Most of the birch I've seen has a much more dramatic changeover of color. This seems too subtle.


It's the elusive albino birch. Rarely seen in the wild.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Plywood does this all the time. Specifically rotary cut veneer.


I assumed rotary cut, so the sheets should have those knots roughly the same distance from the end. I'm trying to guess how they could be cut like that and not have quite some waste.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Could find nothing on Russian beech. Russian birch is much closer to what's shown than white birch.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

480sparky said:


> Damned thin veneer if that's what it is.


Only because I don't know.
How are you able to distinguish the thickness of veneer by looking at a head-on picture?


----------

